# Online GPS



## DOC123 (Feb 16, 2011)

An online location finder
http://www.darnay.com/iec/features/locator/index.html

It uses your IP address and finds the exact location of any internet user in seconds.
They have used a sophisticated time based algorithm to do so. Try it and find your own location on the earth.
Your location will pop up in a new window in about 10 seconds or so. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Artie (Feb 16, 2011)

Bugger me! That was quick and accurate as well! ;D


----------



## BAH101 (Feb 16, 2011)

:bow: You are awesome, thank you, now I know where I am...I was getting a bit worried, thought I was going to go ask for directions.
Now, the next question...Where is here?


----------



## Artie (Feb 16, 2011)

BAH101  said:
			
		

> ...I was getting a bit worried, thought I was going to go ask for directions.



and were you also always being told where to go? I know THAT feeling... :big:


----------



## steam5 (Feb 16, 2011)

IT dose work & quick as well

Charles


----------



## Foozer (Feb 16, 2011)

BAH101  said:
			
		

> Where is here?



Not There!


----------



## dsquire (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi

I guess according to this that I'm here as well. If everybody is here why can't I see anybody. Where is here? Anybody know where here is?  :bow: :bow:

Cheers  

Don


----------



## tel (Feb 17, 2011)

OK, now I know I'm *here*, how do I get to *there*?


----------



## Maryak (Feb 17, 2011)

tel  said:
			
		

> OK, now I know I'm *here*, how do I get to *there*?



Funny, I'm here but I can't see you. :


----------



## BAH101 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am definately NOT where I was last night when I checked, and now it still says I am "HERE"...now I am really confused ???


----------



## DaveH (Feb 17, 2011)

That's not even funny, Just for that I'm going back to be my "Grumpy Ol' so & so"

And it is all your fault 

Grumpy Dave


----------

